# How many nappies do you have?



## SBB

Reading the thread about what people have bought for RNW I am shocked how many nappies some people have (Jetters! :rofl:) 

So, how many nappies do you have? 

I have: 
4 bright star babies (+2 coming)
4 eBay cheapies 
2 flips 
5 BG AIOs 
1 rumparooz
1 thirsties duo 
1 green carbon living (on it's way) 
1 denim (only for showing off)

So 21 day nappies total.

Night nappies I have 5:
WNNN 
Tweedlebum 
HL 
Slinki minki
Iish 

X x x


----------



## mummyclo

I an't actually remember, i think i have (this is from memory alone...probably wrong!):
9 BG organics
5 BG V4s
5 Tots Bots easyfits
2 Tots Bots Stretchys
4 WNOS
6 WNNN
i also have 4 nappies on the way......


----------



## kawaiigirl

Well I don't have a great stash as I've only steers using cloth but here goes....

10 flip covers
21 stay dry inserts
3 organic inserts
4 Tots Bots Easyfits
1 Bambooty
1 Bright Star Baby (but want more!)
1 Baby Blush (think that's the name?)

I don't have any specific night nappies, I just use flips boosted. I am dying to try some different wraps but funds are a bit tight cuz we just got a new kitchen :-(


----------



## Jetters

*guilty face* this is the smallest stash I have EVER had, by far! you should have seen me in the first 3-6 months when I was dead set on trying EVERY brand!!! :rofl:


8 aplix Flips
2 popper Flips
20 organic inserts
5 stay dry inserts (used at night on top of an organic)

3 WNOS
2 WNSS

4 Cushie Tushies

15 BG V4s (artist prints)



So.... 24 nappies and 12 Flip covers. I use the Flips at night too. 

Basically, me and OH use organic Flips in the day... my dad, who has K for 3 days a week while i'm at college, uses BG V4s (and so do we if we're going out and about for the day). He wears Cushies with just a tshirt (cos he can't undo them!) on really hot days in the park or round the house. And the WNs are just for showing off. 

:rofl:


----------



## Rachel_C

*Baby's stash*
1 Bambooty
3 Bambooty Nights
4 Teenyfits
1 Little Pea Pants fitted
2 Thirsties Duo wraps
2 Thirsties Duo inserts
2 BG Newborns
3 Lil Joeys
1 Tots Bots Bamboozle Stretch
5 Pop-ins
2 Prefolds
2 Little Lambs
1 Disana tie-on
1 Itti SIO
2 WAHM fitteds
1 WAHM wrap
5 Flexitots


*LO's stash/for baby when older*
10 Flip outers, 20 SD inserts, 20 LL boosters
2 Thirsties Duo wraps
2 Thirsties Duo inserts
2 WN AI2
4 Bitti Boos
4 Thirsties Fab Fitteds
1 Thirsties Duo Fab Fitted
1 Sweetiebums fitted
2 DnFs with co-ordinating wraps
1 Bambooty
4 Bambooty Nights
1 WNNL
1 Kawaii wrap
1 Rumparooz wrap
2 Tots Bots Easyfits
1 Tots Bots Bamboozle Stretch
5 WNNN
Loads of flongies and fleece soakers
1 Motherease OS
1 Wool wrap
1 skirtie
1 BG v3
4 Econobums
1 Fleece wrap

So quite a mixed bag! For LO, we mostly use Bambooties/Bambooty Nights (both during the day) and Flips or Thirsties Duo wraps/inserts, with WNNN and fleece or Econobum outers at night. The rest all gets used - have just finished destashing actually - but less often and OH doesn't have a clue about them!


----------



## Cloberella

We have-

8 Flip Covers
21 Flip Stay dry inserts
1 Pop In nappy
1 Smartipants 
1 Bitti Tutto
1 Bum Genius
1 Cushie Tushies Couture
1 Blueberry Minki OS
5 Tots Bots Easyfits

Woah thats waaay more than I thought we had! Hahaha I was hoping there'd be some nice nappies at the Musical Nappucino I'm going to tomorrow too!


----------



## Elphaba

We have:

7 Flip covers/15 Stay dry inserts
7 Easyfits
1 Bumcheeks
1 WNOS (a second preloved one is on its way though)
3 Bamboozle stretchies (about 5 wraps but only two we actually use)
6 eBay cheapies

The cheapies aren't great for us but as they're worth very little to sell, I use them if he needs changing say an hour before bed time.

We use sposies at night.


----------



## mommyof3co

JuneBug's newborn stash
6 Lil Joey's
9 XS BG AIO
5 XS FB
6 Sticky Peas
6 GMD workhorse
1 XS short rounds
1 itty bitty BRSB
2 ETPFs
8 NB GMs
6 star baby designs nb
1 xs motherease
3 xs thirsties wraps
1 thirsties duo wrap
3 nb rumparooz wraps
3 nb bummis wraps
2 dozen prefolds

I feel like I"m missing something but it should be about 85 newborn diapers

Small-OS I don't even know what all I have off the top of my head, I'd have to go look but I counted the other day and I believe it was about 55 diapers and 6-7 covers?


----------



## Eala

I have 24 nappies in total. 

3 minky Issy Bears
2 WNOS
1 HL OBV AI2
1 Poshbugs (really a show off nappy, I don't use it a lot)
17 BG Organics

I've still got 2 WNNN which I've not yet sold off, but we don't use them so I don't count them.

For me, the stash gives me a comfortable number of nappies, taking into account washing and drying time. I'll always have some ready to go while the others (mainly the BGs) are drying. This'll be especially important when Roo goes full time at nursery in July - I don't want to be chasing my tail!


----------



## Kaites

Eek, we've got a huge stash :blush: To keep it brief, here's just the "over view", lol- 12 fitteds, all the AIOs and 7 wraps are packed away in case of another LO but everything else is in drawers/on the shelves ready to wear
14 prefolds
12 flats
37 fitteds
49 pockets & AI2
12 AIOs
14 PUL wraps (+2 more that are on my sewing table just needing elastic and topstitching)
19 woolies/fleecies (longies/shorties/soakers/skirties)

I like to blame my sewing/knitting/crochet hobbies on the size of the stash but that wouldn't be entirely accurate- I love to shop too :)


----------



## mandarhino

Umm well I'm not going to argue its not stupidly excessive. And this isn't counting the ones piled up in my bedroom waiting to be sold. :blush:

On the upside I never have days where I've run out of nappies. And I never panic about packing her nursery bag the night before as I've always got nappies ready. 

12 Easyfits V2 used purely at nursery and at MILs - only aplix nappies

Pockets/AI2s
1 Bright Star Baby
10 Tuttos
2 Issy Bears
3 WNOS
2 WNNN
2 Rosie Boo

Fitteds
9 Dunk n Fluff

Wraps
1 Blueberry Coverall
1 Thirsties
2 Dunk n Fluff
1 Zookies

Night nappies
5 WNNN
2 Issy Bear minky

Fleece wraps used at night
4 shorties
5 longies


----------



## discoclare

Ok I think I have 54. Plus a couple wraps and soakers.

This is what I have:
10 BG v3/v4s
8 BG AIOs
4 Bambootys
4 TotsBots Easyfitv2
3 Ella's House Bumhuggers
3 Itti Bittis
2 BlueberryOS
2 Econobums
2 Fuzzi Bunz
1 MiniLala
1 Ella's House day
1 Cushie Tushies
1 pocketbots
1 drybees
11 ebay cheapies


----------



## SBB

54 :rofl: 

Person with the most gets a prize!! 

X x x


----------



## NuKe

not a whole lot! just what we need!

15 itti bitti d'lish SIO
2 wnss
1 bbss
2 bambinex teddys
1 WNNL
1 pair flongies
1 fleece soaker


----------



## discoclare

SBB said:


> 54 :rofl:
> 
> Person with the most gets a prize!!
> 
> X x x

Woo hoo, what do I win? session with a psychiatrist?:haha:

Seriously, I don't think 54 is so many for someone on this forum. I bought a nappy from someone on here who said that it hadn't been used much as it was part of a rotation of over 100 nappies!


----------



## SBB

100?! Wow! 

Can anyone beat 54? 

Yes the prize is a free session with FAA (fluff addicts anonymous) :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hold on I missed kaites and Mummyof3 

Whoa!!!! 

X x x


----------



## Kaites

I just added up my totals for the various diaper categories and got 124, not including the wraps/woolies :blush: I seriously hope someone else comes along and beats my total...


----------



## SBB

Kaites I think you have 98 in AIOs, fitteds and pockets alone!!!!! 

X x x


----------



## Jetters

I had 100 till K was 6 months old! It was my cut off point... when I reached 100 I knew it was time to destash :rofl: he made it easy for me though by being a chunky heavy wetter, it meant 95% of the types we tried didn't work anyway!


----------



## lozzy21

I havent got that much compared to you lot.

3 bg organics
3 bg v3's
5/6 flip wraps
2 organic inserts 
about 7 stay dry inserts.


----------



## mommyof3co

Kaites said:


> I just added up my totals for the various diaper categories and got 124, not including the wraps/woolies :blush: I seriously hope someone else comes along and beats my total...



Haha don't feel bad, I have you beat. With newborn-OS we've got over 140 (one more came in the mail today :blush: ) then covers I have about 15, then our wool..which is only 2 pieces, I haven't tried it yet so we'll get more if I like it :) I think I have a problem. lol


----------



## mandarhino

Ah now I feel like I have a sensible sized stash of 48 nappies (I have two more coming in a coop in a week or so). Thanks mommy3co & Kaites!


----------



## SBB

I feel like I've hardly got any now... Must rectify :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## modo

5 Flips with snaps (2 more on the way)
1 issy bear day
2 designer bums
3 Bonnibuns
6 ittis
4 bambootys
1 bright star
2 WaHM
5 BG Organics Artist Prints 
5 easyfits


----------



## bky

I have around 40.
All are PUL pockets (so basically ebay cheapies, though we don't have ebay). 5 are minkee cow print, the rest are solid colours. 5-8 of them are stuffed as my night nappies and the rest are stuffed for daytime use.
I do laundry on a 3/4 day schedule due to work(so every Saturday and Tuesday), and send 6 nappies along to daycare every day (usually uses 4, but sometimes...). 
I don't need so many now, but I used to regularly use 30 in 4 days, so having the extra 10 as a buffer in case laundry took overlong was nice.


----------



## misspeach24

Ive got enough to get by on 2 washes a week...
12 naughty babys
1 bum genious
1 fuzz bunz
3 little lambs
2 pul wraps
1 tots bots
6 bamboo squares, and 1 wool wrap (i just got)

I think thats it!
I had some smaller ones I left at my mums.


----------



## jessabella

Here is what I have ...Ive got 55 or somethign like that..I dont know..here is what I can think of off the top of my head!:haha:

16 WNOS
3 WNSS
1 Starbunz
4 Pop in stay dry and night booster
1 WAHM rose and skull
4 flip wrap and 10 stay dry inserts
4 Mini La La
2 Issy Bear
1 Issy Bear minky w/ night insert
1 PBPD
1 BBOS
4 Ebay Cheaps
4 BG
1 BG organics

2 WNNN 
2 Upsi daisy Nights
1 wool shorty



On the way
1 wool shorty 
1 wool longie
2 WNNN
1 WNOS


----------



## fluffpuffin

I now have:
9 x BG V3
7 x Flip covers (snaps) - 5 stay dry inserts; 8 organic inserts; 4 econobum prefolds; 10 LL boosters; 2 TB bamboo inserts
3 x minky issys
3 x BG organics
2 x BBOS
1 x Thirsties Duo pocket nappy
1 x smartipants
3 x Bitti Boos
1 x muttaquin fitted
4 x WNNN
1 x Dream-eze fitted
1 x Puddlekins night nappy
1 x HL bedbug
1 x Bummis super brite wrap
1 x Thirsties duo wrap
1 x Blueberry onesize coverall
2 x wool longies


----------



## Surreal

9 Flip snap covers of the different boy/neutral colors.
4 Stay Dry inserts.
2 Organic inserts.
42 prefolds, which get used for stuffing. ;)
2 wool soakers, made by me.
10 Ebay cheapies with inserts coming in the mail! :happydance:


----------



## Kota

15x fitteds, 5x wraps, 11x pockets, 15x Ai2, 1x AIO, 7x night nappies, , 
5 flip wraps with approx 15 inserts. 2x wool soakers, 4x longies, 2x wool wraps. 

On way: 1x fitted HL, 1x wnnl, 1x wnnn, 1x wn wrap, 

plus I have about 30 nb/smalls stashed away for the next bub.


----------



## Kaites

mommyof3co said:


> Kaites said:
> 
> 
> I just added up my totals for the various diaper categories and got 124, not including the wraps/woolies :blush: I seriously hope someone else comes along and beats my total...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha don't feel bad, I have you beat. With newborn-OS we've got over 140 (one more came in the mail today :blush: ) then covers I have about 15, then our wool..which is only 2 pieces, I haven't tried it yet so we'll get more if I like it :) I think I have a problem. lolClick to expand...

yayyyy Beth!! you beat me- now I feel better about our stash size, lol :blush: Glad to see someone else believes in having a well rounded stash with a bit of everything! :thumbup:


----------



## jen1604

Wow !! Some of you ladies have so many-jealous!! We dont have that many, I would say 25ish? X


----------



## pinkie77

I'm in the middle of sorting my stash out as she's outgrowing her smalls now. 

We will have 12 itti aio's, 6 wnos, 4 flips and 15 sd inserts. Nighttime I'm using tb fluffles with a ll booster and tb wrap which is lasting ATM but probably won't for much longer!

Then when my ittis and wnos have come I'll be selling all my small nappies and assess what else we 'need' lol.


----------



## Aunty E

I have two children in nappies...

36 normal terries
12 little terries
10 xs sandys
10 small sandys
14 large sandies
30ish Motherease one size fitted nappies
Maybe 40 wraps? Obvo I kept all of Imogen's wraps for Teddy, so I have a stash in the cupboard that are too small for her and too big for him. They both have around 10 on the go.

All of my NB stuff is getting washed and packed up for a friend anyway as Teddy is too much of a porker for it now.


----------



## NuKe

:shock: wer do u ladies store them?!?!


----------



## strawberry19

im just starting my stash .. dont alot in it at the moment!!... lol

we have 
5x ebay cheapies
2x pop in bamboo
2x totbots easyfits

ahhhh i need more :( roll on pay day... i plan too buy some flips with mix of inserts and a mix of other nappies till we find what works for us once bub is here

as for storage i store mine in a half width tall bookcase which was £30... i want to fill all the helves .... lol ... there is a thread floating around with how people store their fluff!! but here is mine ... pathetic lol easyfits arent even in the pic
 



Attached Files:







Photo0143.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JellyBeann

I have 
44 x Minki Nappies in XS and S
4 x Minki Nappies in L
12 x Motherease 
15 x Ebay cheapies
9 x Mummies 'n' Monkeys 

So...in total I have 84 with a WN on it's way (ordered 2 days ago!) So I really have 85! I do need more though, as I only have a few I can use on him now, the ebay cheapies and Motherease are the most popular in my house lol!


----------



## Vici

Hmmm, recent destash means i'm not too sure but i think its something like this.....

8x BGV4 artist prints
4x BGV4 solids
2x BG organic
4x Flip outers
2x Weehugger outers
5x WNSS
1x WNOS
1x HL
3x Itti D'lish
4x TB Stretchie
5x LL bamboo
1x NB wrap

EDIT - and 10 teenyfits and 6x Small TB bamboozles even though i'm not pregnant :rofl:


----------



## lovealittle1

I have 19 and 5 more on the way and have officially put myself on a nappy ban!


----------



## JellyBeann

I have my ete on either another set of 15 ebay cheapies or a full set of BG organics...I really want the organics!!


----------



## Jetters

They hold their value so well because they barely age. I used mine full time for over 6 months and they looked pretty much as new.... so resale value is high!


----------



## Aunty E

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f225/AuntyE/d6ce1c6c.jpg

This is Imogen's room, terries are folded behind the door in the bookcase (it's just a Billy bookcase with the cheapest door), wraps are in a basket inside the cupboard bit, the big white box has the motherease one size in, the little white box has all her boosters in, the top box has spare liners etc and the shelf above the changer has all the changing gubbins on it. Teddy has a little wicker chest in front of his window which has some terries, sandies and one size in it. Wraps are in a basket on the window sill. Nappies take up more room now she's bigger but until she was 15 months old all of her nappies and wraps were in a little ottoman in her bedroom.


----------



## discoclare

Nuke: day nappies are on a shelf, but it's a bit high for me so sometimes the piles are a bit wonky! Night nappies, prefolds, wraps etc are in a nappy stacker (like the things you stack sposies in) on the back of the door. At nursery she has a little basket at the changing station for her nursery nappies.
Some are probably missing from this picture in pail I guess.
 



Attached Files:







IMGP1909.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mandarhino

Mine are stored in the bathroom as we ditched her changing table at 11 months. She was a nightmare on it with her rolling, flipping, crawling, lunging, etc. :wacko:

She can't get at them so they stay relatively organised and tidy. This is an older picture as I've sold at least 50% of the nappies in it! Oh dear.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2624.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kota

the nappies we use on rotation are on the shelf, The rose box has a stack of nappies in it that are either currently to big, or I'm selling, and the NB stash is hidden away in the cupboard.


----------



## vaniilla

I have 15 bitti tutto (I bought the multi pack)
20 tots bots bamboozles
1 bluberry os in cow
bitti tutto spectra
3 wonderoos os
1 bumgenius organic - eiffel tower

I'm ordering 4-5 weenotions next week including a custom one I'm really exited :happydance:


----------



## Rose_bud

We have:
10 easyfit v2
3 wnos
2 issy bears
6flip covers
9 stay dry inserts
3organic inserts
1 nature babies pocket
5 bamboozle stretchies
5 bamboozles
3 wraps

That's loads more than I thought. LO is only 3 months so we're still building our stash. I can see me getting obsessed!


----------



## c.m.c

kawaiigirl said:


> Well I don't have a great stash as I've only steers using cloth but here goes....
> 
> 10 flip covers
> 21 stay dry inserts
> 3 organic inserts
> 4 Tots Bots Easyfits
> 1 Bambooty
> 1 Bright Star Baby (but want more!)
> 1 Baby Blush (think that's the name?)
> 
> I don't have any specific night nappies, I just use flips boosted. I am dying to try some different wraps but funds are a bit tight cuz we just got a new kitchen :-(



i blame you for gettin me into this cloth business :haha:

so i started using cloth less than a month ago---- here goes

10 flip covers-
15 stay dry inserts
6 organic inserts
6 bambino prefolds+12 little lamb boosters+ 2 x other boosters

2 x BG V4's 
2 x BG AIO's medium

1 x bright star baby

no joke- about 30 e bay cheapies that i dont use!!!!!:dohh:

and i think i need loads more....... i really want to try a bambooty

i have not tried cloth at night- im sooo scared:shrug:- Ava is such a heavy wetter and sleeps 10-12 hours at night:sleep:


----------



## SBB

Cmc I think I know something that will work at night for you, will cause MASSIVE bum, but will work! Does she feed at night? X x x


----------



## SBB

https://www.minkinappies.co.uk/index.php?cPath=33_25

It's a pocket nappy, made of fleece. It's lovey and soft for overnight, PUL like a normal pocket but with fleece in and out. If it does wick then because it's fleece hopefully wont matter. 

Anyway, I used one last night with 2 flip organic boosters, and a fleece topped bamboo booster inside too! (bamboo not in the pocket). It wasn't even wet to the back this morning. 

I think mine is a large, it is huge but will last ages. If you get one though I'd go for applix as the waist is huge on the tightest setting, I have to fasten the outer popper on the inner setting so only one popper is done up, so it would come undone pretty easily!

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

I will happily take the blame c.m.c :haha:


----------



## c.m.c

SBB said:


> Cmc I think I know something that will work at night for you, will cause MASSIVE bum, but will work! Does she feed at night? X x x

hi there, ooooo im soo interested i wouldnt care how big she is at night as long as she is dry- she isnt on any solids yet, she gets her last bottle around 8-8.30pm and thats her to 7.30-8.30am


----------



## c.m.c

i saw a few people own puddlekins night nappy- wonder how good they are- i will try that link- thankyou SBB!!!


----------



## c.m.c

SBB said:


> https://www.minkinappies.co.uk/index.php?cPath=33_25
> 
> X x x

its my birthday at the end of May so i might give a hint to DH that the blue sheep one here is gorg!!!!


----------



## kawaiigirl

c.m.c said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> https://www.minkinappies.co.uk/index.php?cPath=33_25
> 
> X x x
> 
> its my birthday at the end of May so i might give a hint to DH that the blue sheep one here is gorg!!!!Click to expand...

Do you think it is mad to want a nappy for your birthday? 

Imagine someone saying 'well what did hubby buy you for your birthday, something nice?' and you replying 'yea I got a lovely nappy'.....:haha:


----------



## SBB

I'm dying for a wetbag for my birthday - and it's my 30th :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh also if you can't see the nappy in the fabric you want just ask her and she'll make it for you in any fabric she stocks... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ps v jealous of all that sleep! :sleep:

X x x


----------



## c.m.c

kawaii- i know what will i sound like- yeah he got me a nappy for Ava!!!!!! ha ha

SBB i defo think you deserve all the nappies u want - ur only 30 once !!!

Ava goes to bed at these times but this past 3 weeks she has woken up on average about 10 times a night crying with the pain of her teeth!!! her second tooth came through today so im keeping my fingers crossed that she will be ok now!!!!! i was at a wedding yesterday with a free bar- so i really need her to let me catch a few zzzzzzz tonight!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

SBB said:


> Oh also if you can't see the nappy in the fabric you want just ask her and she'll make it for you in any fabric she stocks...
> 
> X x x

im going to be soooooooooooo skint:dohh:


----------



## SBB

Aw bless her I hope she sleeps well tonight... 

X x x


----------



## c.m.c

c.m.c said:


> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> Well I don't have a great stash as I've only steers using cloth but here goes....
> 
> 10 flip covers
> 21 stay dry inserts
> 3 organic inserts
> 4 Tots Bots Easyfits
> 1 Bambooty
> 1 Bright Star Baby (but want more!)
> 1 Baby Blush (think that's the name?)
> 
> I don't have any specific night nappies, I just use flips boosted. I am dying to try some different wraps but funds are a bit tight cuz we just got a new kitchen :-(
> 
> 
> 
> i blame you for gettin me into this cloth business :haha:
> 
> so i started using cloth less than a month ago---- here goes
> 
> 10 flip covers-
> 15 stay dry inserts
> 6 organic inserts
> 6 bambino prefolds+12 little lamb boosters+ 2 x other boosters
> 
> 2 x BG V4's
> 2 x BG AIO's medium
> 
> 1 x bright star baby
> 
> no joke- about 30 e bay cheapies that i dont use!!!!!:dohh:
> 
> and i think i need loads more....... i really want to try a bambooty
> 
> i have not tried cloth at night- im sooo scared:shrug:- Ava is such a heavy wetter and sleeps 10-12 hours at night:sleep:Click to expand...

i just had to post on this again- you know the lovely feeling when your waiting on fluff mail:happydance:

to my stash i can now take away 17 ebay nappies and add....

1 x ellas house bumhugger
1 x bamboozle stretchies
3 x bambooty easy dry- got a great 3 for 2 offer on cheeks and cherries
2 x itti de-lish???? theres soo mnay types i didnt know what to go for but i think Ava might be like nukes LO and be better with fitted's

..... its not even payday yet:blush:!!! but i totally justify this with selling some nappies:haha:


----------



## pinkie77

My stash now consists of -
6 totsbots fluffles and two tb wraps for nighttime
12 itti aio's
6 wnos
1 wnss 
4 flip covers and 15 sd inserts

And 8 wnss on order :blush:

Now ive got to sell all her small nappies!


----------



## Tegans Mama

I have 

22 eBay cheapies
4 Tots Bots v2's
4 large Itti AIO's
5 minki in blue (large)
1 minki in dog prints i think it is
five billion prefolds

2 econobum wraps
1 airflow wrap
1 tots bots green stars
1 wool longies
1 wool shorties
4 bambino mio wraps 

I don't have THAT many. I want some more :)


----------



## Jibber Jabber

Bloody hell you lot! I'm playing catch up with you all!!

I have:

5 Flip Covers
3 Bitti Tuttos
2 D'Lish AIO

I have a BTP Bambino Mio kit as well so there is a load of wraps and prefolds - I use my Mio folds in my Flips and use Flips boosted for bedtime, I'm lucky that he stays dry overnight like that - he does look like John Wayne though! 

I have my first Issey nappy on the way too that I've just bought from a lady on here.


----------

